# Fender Super Twin Reverb



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Ya know what the presence knob on a Marshall does?
This amp is basically 180 watts of that.
Tinnitus guaranteed.

Fender Super Twin Reverb | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

So what does that work out to, about a watt per pound?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> So what does that work out to, about a watt per pound?


1 watt per pound 

6 x 6L6????


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> 1 watt per pound


Well, I'm not paying $6.66 per pound for that.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

It has been said that the Nuge ran a wall of these in the mid-late 70s.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

SG-Rocker said:


> It has been said that the Nuge ran a wall of these in the mid-late 70s.


that explains a lot.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

There's one at Paul's Boutique in Toronto right now for $800 ...which is typically what these go for when you can find them. My band's lead guitarist plays one. 

Do you love the idea of full frequency headroom for days no matter how crazy you stack your pedals but hate your back and wish upstairs gigs felt like a death sentence? If so, this is the amp for you.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow! What of the odds of 2 being in Cowtown at the same time? 
L&M have one for under $1000


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I used to have one. Bought it new in 1980. Sold it about 20 years ago for $400 . No way that is worth $1200. They might be one of Fender’s least desirable amps, and for good reason.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

When I got back into the band scene about 20 years ago, I bought a used Super Twin Reverb in the local music store. I liked the amp, but all the online chatter convinced me that what I really wanted was a Twin Reverb. Sold the Super Twin Reverb for the 500.00 I had paid for it and got into a Twin Reverb. It wasn't until it was too late that I realized what I _really_ liked about the Super Twin was the Presence control. Best sounding Fender amp I ever owned.....


----------

